# Expired Yogurt = More Eggs?!?!!



## bmarie

Is this true or a total myth?? Lol
Someone else said they give their chickens milk.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I don't know.

I leave extra goat milk out for our chickens.


----------



## Mini Horses

I haven't seen such an increase in one day BUT -- I routinely give mine excess goat milk, yogurt, cheese....they love it and the calcium is good for the shells.  Milk time is a favorite for them.   You want to see something funny, put out some cottage cheese or yogurt and look at the messy faces as they dive in!


----------



## Sheepshape

Mine get old cheese, sour milk etc if there's any available and LOVE it.I make a lot of my own yoghourt, so there's no expiration date........if it tastes off, it's off....then it's chicken food. Am I worried that they are eating perished food? No....they choose to eat maggoty frogs, dead things generally....so sour milk....NO issue.


----------

